#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Еду в Москву

## Тера

Уважаемые единочаятели ))
По делам приеду в Москву на неделю, с 30 октября по 4 ноября. 
Свободное время будет ориентировочно с 13:00 до 18-19 часов.
Хотелось бы увидеть московскую сангху "вживую" и со всеми пообщаться ))

----------


## Ersh

В выходные как?

----------


## Тера

Если только 4 днем, потому что вечером поезд.
Но лучше на неделе, там времени свободного много будет.

----------


## Ersh

На неделе в это время ( с 13 до 18-19) все же работают. Может как раз перед поездом?

----------


## Топпер

С монахами решила встретиться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

> На неделе в это время ( с 13 до 18-19) все же работают.


 Ну, я надеялась, что может, не все )) Вдруг найдется свободное время?
С удовольствием бы повидалась. А в другие часы не могу никак  :Frown: (



> С монахами решила встретиться?


 Со всей московской сангхой во плоти ))))

----------


## Топпер

Миряне сангху не составляют

----------


## Тера

> Миряне сангху не составляют


 Да знаю я... ну ты даешь ваще! ))) Совсем замодерился, так серьезно все )))

----------


## Топпер

Патамушта от тебя не ожидал  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

*Тера*, 
я временно имею много времени. Если хочешь, то буду исключительно рада. См. приват.

----------

